# هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!



## Nemoo (26 مارس 2007)

[FONT=tahoma,sans-serif]*عندما ينتابك شعور بالإحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن شئ... *
*ثـــــــــــــق *

*أن الله يعلم كم أنت حاولت بكل طاقتك. *


*عندما تبكي بشدة و يعتصر قلبك بالحزن ... *

*ثــــــــــــق *

*أن الله يعد دموعك دمعة دمعة . *


*إذا أحسست أن الأيام تمضي بسرعة دون أن تحصل علي ما تريد *

*ثــــــــــــق *

*بأن الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقي . *


*عندما ينفض من حولك الأصدقاء و تبقي وحيدا بلا صاحب , *

*ثــــــــــــق *

*أن الله يبقي أمينا معك  إلي النهاية. *


*عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ..و لم تستطع حلها.... *

*ثــــــــــــق *

*أن الله عنده الحل الأكيد لها . *


*عندما تتزاحم الأفكار و التساؤلات في رأسك , و لا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع أن يجيبك عليها *

*ثــــــــــــق *

*أن الله عنده الإجابة الشافية . *


*وأيضا *


*عندما يظهر فجأة أمام عينيك بصيص من الأمل .. *

*تأكــــــــد *

*حينئذ أن الله يهمس في أذنك . *


*و عندما تسير الأمور علي مايرام ... *

*تأكــــــــد *

*أن الله قد بارك حياتك. *


*و عندما يمتلئ قلبك بالسلام ولداخلي رغم شدة العواصف حولك *

*تأكــــــــد *

*أن الــلـه يبتســـــــم لــــــك . *


*و عندما يكون أمامك هدف أسمي تسعي لتحقيقه ... *

*تأكــــــــد *

*أن الله قد فتح عينيك , و دعاك باسمك . *



*و تذكر دائمــــــا. *

*انه أينمـــــــا ذهبــــت *

*و مـــهــمـا فــعــلت. *


*فان الله الضابط الكل *

*يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ*

*nemoo*​
[/FONT]​


----------



## veansea (26 مارس 2007)

_عندما تبكي بشدة و يعتصر قلبك بالحزن ... 

ثــــــــــــق 

أن الله يعد دموعك دمعة دمعة . 


إذا أحسست أن الأيام تمضي بسرعة دون أن تحصل علي ما تريد 

ثــــــــــــق 

بأن الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقي . 


عندما ينفض من حولك الأصدقاء و تبقي وحيدا بلا صاحب , 

ثــــــــــــق 

أن الله يبقي أمينا معك إلي النهاية.​_
_
بجد عندك حق يا نيموووو روعه ربنا يبارك حياتك
فعلا ساعات الواحد بيحس بالحاجات دى ومبيبقاش لاقى حد جنبه
ولا عارف يعمل ايه  ​_


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2007)

جميله جدا جدا يا Nemoo  الله فاحص القلوب والكلى 
 الكلمات رائعه شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك:yaka:


----------



## Nemoo (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا فينوووووووو

على تعليقك الجميل 

شكرا  ساندى على تعليقك و شكرا انك مش سايبه موضوع من مواضيعى وبتردى عليه شكرا بجد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مارس 2007)

*حلوة قوى قوى يا نيمو

 ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فادية (26 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل حقيقي يا نيمو 
رينا يباركك ويحفظك


----------



## Solofan (27 مارس 2007)

كلامك جه في وقته يا نيمو شكرا لك


----------



## الياس دكور (27 مارس 2007)

*ابي وامي*

ابي وامي تركاني والرب يضمني  
كلامك جميل حلو الرب يباركك


----------



## محب للمسيح (27 مارس 2007)

عندما يتركك الاهل والاحبابانه بجوارك ستعلم انه سيدق الباب عندما تضيع الصحبه والاموال ثق انه معك فى الاخره سيبدلك بدلا منها جبال عندما تبكى وتشعر بالخوف لانك وحيد ثق انك صرت بجواره  صرت له صديق كم ضاع من العمر فى العذاب هل حان الوقت هل كانت هى احد الاسباب مد يدك انظر للسماء قولها ياللك من  عظيم يا الله


----------



## ماريان (27 مارس 2007)

["]كلامك هادف يانيمو ربنا يباركك


----------



## kiro105 (27 مارس 2007)

فعلا   كلمات مضيئة ومعزية وجميلة واكثر من ررررررررررائعة
شكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
فعلا يجب ان يكون الرب دائما نصب اعيننا
ولكن تقول لمينا
الانسان ما هو الا بخار قليل 000000000000
سلامى لكم جميعا


----------



## ramia (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا نيمو عالكلام اللي بيدخل القلب  وبزيد الايمان وبرَيَح ويخلي الواحد عايش ومش هامة ايه ممكن يحصل في المستقبل .


----------



## kitty_laskary (27 مارس 2007)

*كلمات اكتر من روعه بجد 
ميرسى ليك جداااااااا
وربنا يبارك تعبك 
صليلى اختك كاترين*


----------



## نبيل عزمى (27 مارس 2007)

كلمات فى منتهى الروعة واحنا محتجينها فى الوقت ده بالذات         شكرا لك​


----------



## sparrow (27 مارس 2007)

كلمات جميله فعلا
مليانة رجاء وثقة في ربنا
شكرا ليك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## radia (27 مارس 2007)

merci lak akhi al ghali


----------



## عماد فاروق (27 مارس 2007)

*شكر*

*شكرا ليكم يا احبائي

الكلمات فعلا لمست قلبي وعقلي 

والصور كمان رائه 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويبارك تعب محبتكم

اخوكم عماد*


----------



## mina1 (27 مارس 2007)

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى
الموضوع بجد رائع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemoo (27 مارس 2007)

بصراحه يجماعه مش عارف اقولكم ايه 
و اشكركم ازاى

بجد شكرا 

انا ملحقتش ارد على واحد واحدج معلش  لانى مش لاحق اقرى رد واحد الاقى تسعه ردو بعده

شكرا بجد


----------



## jomangy_10 (27 مارس 2007)

كلامك لمس قلبي بجد ربنا يباركك يا نيمو


----------



## kabastino (27 مارس 2007)

هاااااااااااى أذيك يا نيمووووووو الموضوع جامد مووووووووووت وأ}كيد مليووووووون الميه بيحس الناس كلها و مرسي ليكى على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك وتكتبلنا مواضيع حلوة كده كتتتتتير


----------



## رونا (27 مارس 2007)

[COLOR="RoyalBlue[I][SIZE="4"]"]مش قادرة اقولك اد ايه كلامك جه فى وقته شكرا ليك[/SIZE][/I][/COLOR]


----------



## Nemoo (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا على مرووووركم الجميل  الى نور  موضوعى  شكرا بجد


----------



## king (27 مارس 2007)

حاجة جميلة اوى احسن كالمات ممكن الواحد يقرهاء


----------



## Nemoo (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا كنج على تعليقك


----------



## hanouch (28 مارس 2007)

انا فعلا كنت محتاج الكلام ده لاني حزين


----------



## blue eyes (29 مارس 2007)

موضوع بيجنن يانيمو يعطيك الف عافية يسوع يقويك ويحميك..​ 
مشكور يانيمو ع الموضوع الرائع يسوع يباركك ويحفظك..:yaka:​


----------



## Basilius (29 مارس 2007)

*الكلام دة جاي في وقتة بالنسبة لي يا نيمو 
ربنا يباركك 
كلام رائع جدا *


----------



## Nemoo (29 مارس 2007)

شكر ابجد يا جماعه انا مش عارف اقولكم ايه

انا بعتزر انى مش عارف ارد على واحد واحد  لانى مش ملاحق يدوب لسه بقرء مشاركه واحده بلاقى تسعه جم بعدها 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abn_almadinah (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

بصراحة وبجد بجد بجد كلامك يجمعالقلوب المتفرقة والاديان المتفرقة 
يارب جمعنا على كلمةلااله الا الله

يارب جمعنا مع اخوانا من كل دين على كلمة الحق يارب بكل مكان وارزقنا رحمتك وفرجك واشرح صدورنا وتمم علينا نعمتك رضاء منك لا امتحان او فتنة تبعدنا عن رضاك عننا واكتب لنا الجمع مع احبتك المؤمنين من كل دين


----------



## Nemoo (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا  بجد  بجد  
وانا مش مصدق ان كتاباتى  نالت اجاب الاخوه غير المسيحين


شكرا  جدا


----------



## K A T Y (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

كلام معزي قوي يا نيمو

بجد ميرسي قوي​


----------



## Nemoo (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

شكرا كاتى على مرورك يا قمر 

وفين كيرووو مش شايفنو بقالنا فتره يعنى

سلميلى عليه


----------



## konk (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

كلامك رائع يانيمو .عندما سالت عن من هو يسوع ؟ اردت ان اعرفه .ولكن كيف اعرف انه قريب مني وكيف يكون هو الله؟


----------



## john magdy (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

*شكرا نيمو الرب يحفظك وتاتي لنا بالمواضيع الاكثر جمالا وتمجيدا للرب ساخذ هذا الموضوع واعرضه في الكنيسة حتى يروا مجد الله القائم في وسطنا و العظمة والحكمة التي له والحب والعطاء الذي يعطيه لنا
الرب معك يا نيمو
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​*


----------



## Nemoo (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

شكرا شكرا

واتفضل اخ جون الموضوع بتاعك


----------



## marline (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

جميله جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك فعلا كلمات مؤثره
بس يارب تكون زى مااثرت على اذننا 
تاثر على حياتنا كمان ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## marline (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

جميله جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك فعلا كلمات مؤثره
بس يارب تكون زى مااثرت على اذننا 
تاثر على حياتنا كمان ربنا يبارك حياتك
                                              :new2:


----------



## john magdy (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

*شكرا جدا يا نيمو و ربنا يباركك*


----------



## abdoujoe (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

شكرا يا نيمو عالموضوع والله دايما قريب من عبادو وهو احن من الام لطفلها الصغير


----------



## Nemoo (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

شكرا على مروركم اخوى


----------



## magee (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

انت لو مع المسيح بجد اتبعى المسيح بكل كيانك واتبعيه بجسدك ولا تخف  هو بيقول لا تخف لانى انا معك    هو ها يحميك من فخ الصياد    علسان هو كمان بيقول من ينكرنى قدام الناس انكرة قدام ابى الذى فى السموات


----------



## Nemoo (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

شكرا ماجى على ردك الجميل والمناسب ده

شكرا


----------



## merola (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

اية يا نيمو الكلمات الروعة دية


----------



## Nemoo (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

شكرا ميرولا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## kiro105 (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

*تسلم الايدين اللى كتبت
جججججججميلة
الرب يحفظك ويباركك*​


----------



## Nemoo (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هو يعلم عنك كل شى !!!*

شكرا كيروووو


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2008)

*هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ... 


"يا رب قد اختبرتني وعرفتني. انت عرفت جلوسي وقيامي. فهمت فكري من بعيد. مسلكي ومربضي ذريت وكل طرقي عرفت. لانه ليس كلمة في لساني الا وانت يا رب عرفتها كلها. من خلف ومن قدام حاصرتني وجعلت عليّ يدك. عجيبة هذه المعرفة فوقي ارتفعت لا استطيعها" (مزمور 139: 1-5) 


عندما ينتابك شعور بالإحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن شئ... 


ثـــــــــــــق 

أن الله يعلم كم أنت حاولت بكل طاقتك. 


عندما تبكي بشدة و يعتصر قلبك بالحزن ... 


ثــــــــــــق 

أن الله يعد دموعك دمعة دمعة . 


إذا أحسست أن الأيام تمضي بسرعة دون أن تحصل علي ما تريد 


ثــــــــــــق 

بأن الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقي . 


عندما ينفض من حولك الأصدقاء و تبقي وحيدا بلا صاحب 


ثــــــــــــق 

أن الله يبقي أمينا معك إلي النهاية. 


عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ..و لم تستطع حلها.... 


ثــــــــــــق 

أن الله عنده الحل الأكيد لها . 


عندما تتزاحم الأفكار و التساؤلات في رأسك , و لا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع أن يجيبك عليها 


ثــــــــــــق 

أن الله عنده الإجابة الشافية . 


وأيضا 


عندما يظهر فجأة أمام عينيك بصيص من الأمل .. 


تأكــــــــد 

حينئذ أن الله يهمس في أذنك . 


وعندما تسير الأمور علي مايرام ... 


تأكــــــــد 

أن الله قد بارك حياتك. 


وعندما يمتلئ قلبك بالسلام الداخلي رغم شدة العواصف حولك 


تأكــــــــد 

أن الــلـه يبتســـــــم لــــــك . 


وعندما يكون أمامك هدف أسمى تسعي لتحقيقه ... 


تأكــــــــد 

أن الله قد فتح عينيك , و دعاك باسمك . 


و تذكر دائمــــــا. 


انه أينمـــــــا ذهبــــت 


و مـــهــمـا فــعــلت. 


فان الله الضابط الكل 


يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ... 


"لانه ان لامتنا قلوبنا فالله اعظم من قلوبنا ويعلم كل شيء" ( 1يوحنا 3: 20) 


"لانه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه.واما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح" (1كورنثوس 2: 16) 


"ونحن نعلم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رومية 8: 28 )​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

الله عليكى يا كاندى و على جمال موضوعاتك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله عليكى يا كاندى و على جمال موضوعاتك
> ربنا يباركك​




ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

على تشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

*الله الله الله *
*صدقينى محتار اقول اى كلمة جميلة فى ها الموضوع*
* اسف يا كاندى مضطر اسكت امام ها الكلام اللى مالوش حل*
*ربنا يبارك  حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

*موضوع  جمييل يا كاندووو ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الله الله الله *
> *صدقينى محتار اقول اى كلمة جميلة فى ها الموضوع*
> * اسف يا كاندى مضطر اسكت امام ها الكلام اللى مالوش حل*
> *ربنا يبارك  حياتك*​



ميرسى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



dona Nabil قال:


> *موضوع  جمييل يا كاندووو ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .​*



ميرسى ليكى يا دونتى

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

_اللة ينور علي مواضيعك الجامدة اووى ياكاندى

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

راااااااااااااائع جدا ياكاندى 
مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

*موضوع رائع أختي كاندي شكرا ليكي

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## totty (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

_موضوع جميل يا حبيبتى

سلم ايديكى_​


----------



## meraa (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

عندما يظهر فجأة أمام عينيك بصيص من الأمل .. 


تأكــــــــد 

حينئذ أن الله يهمس في أذنك . 
كلمات رائعة اوى ميرسى يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مريم المصرية (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

*ثــق وتأكد*
*اروع ما في هذا الموضوع*
*كلمات ذات حروف قليلة *
*ولكن لها أكبر معنى ممكن أن تتخيلة*
*ثق = لها ثقل رائع مع انها حرفين فق*
*تأكد = لها قوة ثبات مع انها لا تتعدى الاربع احرف*

*رائعة هذه الكلمات رائعة في بساطتها *
*رائع الموضو ع كاكل *
*ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



> و تذكر دائمــــــا.
> 
> 
> انه أينمـــــــا ذهبــــت
> ...



لا اجد من الكلمات ما يعبر عن جمال مواضيعك يا مشرفتنا الجميله
اشكرك من اعماق قلبي علي هذه الكلمات التي
 تلمس القلب لتعيد له الثقه في رب الحياة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _اللة ينور علي مواضيعك الجامدة اووى ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع جدا ياكاندى
> مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



karima قال:


> *موضوع رائع أختي كاندي شكرا ليكي
> 
> الرب يباركك​*



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



totty قال:


> _موضوع جميل يا حبيبتى
> 
> سلم ايديكى_​



ميرسى يا توتى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



meraa قال:


> عندما يظهر فجأة أمام عينيك بصيص من الأمل ..
> 
> 
> تأكــــــــد
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



مريم المصرية قال:


> *ثــق وتأكد*
> *اروع ما في هذا الموضوع*
> *كلمات ذات حروف قليلة *
> *ولكن لها أكبر معنى ممكن أن تتخيلة*
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الكلام الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> لا اجد من الكلمات ما يعبر عن جمال مواضيعك يا مشرفتنا الجميله
> اشكرك من اعماق قلبي علي هذه الكلمات التي
> تلمس القلب لتعيد له الثقه في رب الحياة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



ميرسى اوى يا نيفين يا حبيبتى

على كلامك الجميل وتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2008)

*هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

 هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ... 



"يا رب قد اختبرتني وعرفتني. انت عرفت جلوسي وقيامي. فهمت فكري من بعيد. مسلكي ومربضي ذريت وكل طرقي عرفت. لانه ليس كلمة في لساني الا وانت يا رب عرفتها كلها. من خلف ومن قدام حاصرتني وجعلت عليّ يدك. عجيبة هذه المعرفة فوقي ارتفعت لا استطيعها" (مزمور 139: 1-5) 



عندما ينتابك شعور بالإحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن شئ... 



ثـــــــــــــق 


أن الله يعلم كم أنت حاولت بكل طاقتك. 



عندما تبكي بشدة و يعتصر قلبك بالحزن ... 



ثــــــــــــق 


أن الله يعد دموعك دمعة دمعة . 



إذا أحسست أن الأيام تمضي بسرعة دون أن تحصل علي ما تريد 



ثــــــــــــق 


بأن الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقي . 



عندما ينفض من حولك الأصدقاء و تبقي وحيدا بلا صاحب 



ثــــــــــــق 


أن الله يبقي أمينا معك إلي النهاية. 



عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ..و لم تستطع حلها.... 



ثــــــــــــق 


أن الله عنده الحل الأكيد لها . 



عندما تتزاحم الأفكار و التساؤلات في رأسك , و لا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع أن يجيبك عليها 



ثــــــــــــق 


أن الله عنده الإجابة الشافية . 



وأيضا 



عندما يظهر فجأة أمام عينيك بصيص من الأمل .. 



تأكــــــــد 


حينئذ أن الله يهمس في أذنك . 



وعندما تسير الأمور علي مايرام ... 



تأكــــــــد 


أن الله قد بارك حياتك. 



وعندما يمتلئ قلبك بالسلام الداخلي رغم شدة العواصف حولك 



تأكــــــــد 


أن الــلـه يبتســـــــم لــــــك . 



وعندما يكون أمامك هدف أسمى تسعي لتحقيقه ... 



تأكــــــــد 


أن الله قد فتح عينيك , و دعاك باسمك . 



و تذكر دائمــــــا. 



انه أينمـــــــا ذهبــــت 



و مـــهــمـا فــعــلت. 



فان الله الضابط الكل 



يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ... 



"لانه ان لامتنا قلوبنا فالله اعظم من قلوبنا ويعلم كل شيء" ( 1يوحنا 3: 20) 



"لانه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه.واما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح" (1كورنثوس 2: 16) 



"ونحن نعلم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رومية 8: 28 )​


----------



## .Marian. (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

*اختارنى انا و حفظنى
و على كفية منقوشة و مصانة
ميرسى كتيير ليكى ع الكلمات الجميلة
و ربنا معاكى
*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

_ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



.marian. قال:


> *اختارنى انا و حفظنى
> و على كفية منقوشة و مصانة
> ميرسى كتيير ليكى ع الكلمات الجميلة
> و ربنا معاكى
> *​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

*الله *
*منتهى الجمال *
*ميرسى خااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



come with me قال:


> *الله *
> *منتهى الجمال *
> *ميرسى خااااالص على الموضوع الرااااااااااااائع*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maibel86 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*

_فعلا جميل خااااااااااااااااااااااالص 
ربنا يعوضك ​[/i](اللة الذى معنا لايتركنا ابدا . بل يرشيدنا ويهدينا وعينة علينا​)_


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



maibel86 قال:


> _فعلا جميل خااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> ربنا يعوضك ​[/i](اللة الذى معنا لايتركنا ابدا . بل يرشيدنا ويهدينا وعينة علينا​)_


_

ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياقمر​_


----------



## مينا 188 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



happy angel قال:


> هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا هابى امجل موضوع جميل​


----------



## happy angel (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــل شـــــــــئ ...*



مينا 188 قال:


> شكرا هابى امجل موضوع جميل​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كل شى*

هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك
كـــل شـــــــــئ ... **
"يا رب قد اختبرتني وعرفتني
. انت عرفت جلوسي وقيامي. 
فهمت فكري من بعيد.
مسلكي ومربضي ذريت وكل طرقي عرفت. 
لانه ليس كلمة في لساني
الا وانت يا رب عرفتها كلها.
من خلف ومن قدام حاصرتني
وجعلت عليّ يدك. عجيبة هذه المعرفة 
فوقي ارتفعت لا استطيعها"
مزمور 139 
عندما ينتابك شعور بالإحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن شئ... 
ثـــــــــــــق
أن الله يعلم كم أنت حاولت بكل طاقتك. 
عندما تبكي بشدة و يعتصر قلبك بالحزن ... 
ثــــــــــــق
أن الله يعد دموعك دمعة دمعة . 

إذا أحسست أن الأيام تمضي بسرعة 
دون أن تحصل علي ما تريد

ثــــــــــــق
بأن الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقي . 

عندما ينفض من حولك الأصدقاء وتبقي وحيدا بلا صاحب

ثــــــــــــق
أن الله يبقي أمينا معك إلي النهاية. 

عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ..و لم تستطع حلها.... 

ثــــــــــــق
أن الله عنده الحل الأكيد لها . 

عندما تتزاحم الأفكار و التساؤلات في رأسك ,
و لا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع أن يجيبك عليها

ثــــــــــــق
أن الله عنده الإجابة الشافية . 

وأيضا

عندما يظهر فجأة أمام عينيك بصيص من الأمل .. 

تأكــــــــد
حينئذ أن الله يهمس في أذنك . 

وعندما تسير الأمور علي مايرام ... 

تأكــــــــد
أن الله قد بارك حياتك. 

وعندما يمتلئ قلبك بالسلام الداخلي رغم شدة العواصف حولك

تأكــــــــد
أن الــلـه يبتســـــــم لــــــك . 

وعندما يكون أمامك هدف أسمى تسعي لتحقيقه ... 

تأكــــــــد
أن الله قد فتح عينيك , و دعاك باسمك . 

و تذكر دائمــــــا. 

انه أينمـــــــا ذهبــــت

و مـــهــمـا فــعــلت. 

فان الله الضابط الكل

يعــــــلم عنـــــك كـــلشـــــــــئ ... 

"لانه ان لامتنا قلوبنا فالله اعظم من قلوبناويعلم كل شيء" ( 1يوحنا 3: 20) 

"لانه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه.
واما نحن فلنا فكرالمسيح" (1كورنثوس 2: 16) 

"ونحن نعلم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رومية 8: 28 ) ​منقووووووووووووول​


----------



## فادية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: هو يعــــــلم عنـــــك كل شى*

*تسلم ايديك يا  عزيزتي  *
*موضوع جميل *
*ربنا  يباركك*​


----------

